# Ati driver and the 2.6.12-r6 kernel

## TH0rs_Hammer

If someone managed to install the drivers on the 2.6.12 kernel

please post some instructions

because I can't make 3d acceleration to work even if the fglrx module is being compiled

I get the "unable to acquire AGP, error 'xf86_ENODEV'" error

And which is the latest 2.6.11 gentoo-sources kernel  because I want to try with that kernel to see how it works if I can't make 3d acc to work on this kernel.Last edited by TH0rs_Hammer on Mon Jul 18, 2005 7:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geforce

Is your fglrx module correctly loaded ? lsmod will tell you.

Also, did you read the entire _Wedge ATI Faq ? http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

Phil

----------

## TH0rs_Hammer

Yes and i tryed everithing there

Maybe there si a pacth or something

----------

## geforce

I heard about problemes with .12 kernel version.. Maybe you could try an older one for testing purpose ?

----------

## TH0rs_Hammer

but were to download a 2.6.11 version

because i din not saw one in the distribution packeges

----------

## geforce

I think 

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11.ebuild
```

 would work

Phil

----------

## TH0rs_Hammer

THere is no 2.6.11 gentoo-sources in the potage tree now

I think I'll try the vanilla-sources

----------

## ToeiRei

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11.ebuild
```

is depreciated - try that instead:

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11
```

the = indicates portage to use that version

Rei

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *TH0rs_Hammer wrote:*   

> If someone managed to install the drivers on the 2.6.12 kernel
> 
> please post some instructions
> 
> because I can't make 3d acceleration to work even if the fglrx module is being compiled
> ...

 

I have the 2.6.12 kernel from gentoo-sources, and a X700 card... It works perfectly...

I followed this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

----------

## TH0rs_Hammer

Well my problem is that I have agp (Radeon 9600 Pro)

not pci express

Thanks anyway

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *TH0rs_Hammer wrote:*   

> Well my problem is that I have agp (Radeon 9600 Pro)
> 
> not pci express
> 
> Thanks anyway

 

Well, that guide works on my friends 9200 AGP too.  :Wink: 

You have to make sure that you have compiled AGPgart in your kernel,

and you have 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
```

 in your xorg.conf

----------

## RaZoR1394

I have both agp and pci-e cards and it works perfectly. I'm not sure if It's exactly the same problem as some had with the 2.6.12 kernel... But you need to apply the fglrx-2.6.12-new-agpgart.patch to start the module succesfully with certain chipsets and the 2.6.12 kernel. There is already a topic about it with instructiuns and tips. Can't find it tough.

edit:

Found it.

----------

## elektro

in confirmation: gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 without any patches and ati-drivers-8.12.10 don't build the fglrx-module.

```
#partial output of emerge ati-drivers :

DRM module not built
```

my question: do they fix it in one of the next releases of gentoo-sources or should we wait for a working and stable version of ati-drivers?Last edited by elektro on Mon Jul 18, 2005 12:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TH0rs_Hammer

For me the frglx module compiles and it is loaded

but xorg can't get the agp to work

I just got some warnnings but the module was compiled

I think is just a problem for agp cards

because i did not see probles with the cards that use pci express

I think we should wait for ati developers to implement support for the 2.6.12 kernel

I'll use 2.6.11.11 kernel till then

----------

## CaptainFlint

take ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1  :Wink: 

----------

## matrixhax0r

Geh, ATI video drivers are causing problems again...

Well, I ran into this problem and after playing around abit I managed to make it work ... sort of:

First of all, I a using gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r5 (-r6 should work just fine) and ati-drivers 8.14.13-r1.

When I start up X, I get a nice error in the log:

```

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r5

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfcff0000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0e87000 at 0xb7ee9000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

So, the way I get around this is by 1) Compiling agpart and the agpart chipset driver as modules and 2) Turn on the internal AGP driver that comes with the ati-drivers. Err, for some reason, even if I turn on the builtin AGP driver, it needs the agpart modules which seems highly suspicous to me. I want to point out that for some reason this gives extremely lousy performance but the performance is terrible normally anyways.

Another thing I want to point out is restarting X. If I boot, and then close X, and start it again, X hangs. Unfortunatly, it has also captured my keyboard and mouse in the proccess. Luckly, ACPI is working so I can turn off my computer normally. This sometimes even occurs the first time I start X which is not good. The last lines X says before it dies a horrible death are

```

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r5

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfcff0000

```

Which we can infer that it's in the proccess of **gasp** getting the AGP driver.

Another thing I want to point out about ATI drivers is that you definatly don't want to use radeonfb for your framebuffer. Suppose:

1) Start X thereby having the ATI driver use the video card

2) Switch to a virtual terminal thereby having the framebuffer use the videocard

3) Switch back to X... oh crap, you just ended up corrupting the video memory

I guess that's it. Just rember to never get ATI again...

[EDIT]

Just looking at the links posted above makes me shudder....  :Confused:  uuhuhuhuhu:?

----------

## NullDevice

Hi,

I read the FAQ and several threads ...

Still i can't get my Radeon 9600 to work on my system.

First i need to say, that i need to have the agpgart and nvidia_agp modules loaded, otherwise X is not starting (blackscreen, no error message).

I ran flgrxconfig so the xorg.conf should be ok. Although i thought that ati-drivers package has its own agp driver... so why do i need them.

But here is the main problem: During "emerge ati-drivers" i get:

```
 * You have DRM support enabled, the direct rendering

 * will not work.
```

What? Thats not true, i compiled drm as module (dri) , its not even loaded, look:

```

root@localhost # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_agp              7836  1

snd_intel8x0           33536  0

snd_ac97_codec         81720  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                93960  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25476  1 snd_pcm

snd                    54116  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               9952  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9988  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

fglrx                 246012  0

agpgart                35912  2 nvidia_agp,fglrx

ohci_hcd               21508  0

3c59x                  41640  0

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## alexf

TH0rs_Hammer: I had exactly the same problem until I patched ati-drivers. There is apparently some kind of API change between 2.6.11 and 2.6.12 that ati-drivers haven't caught up with yet. If you use this patch it will resolve the api change for the drivers so they make the right calls.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-363318-highlight-atidrivers.html

Alex

----------

## Wedge_

 *NullDevice wrote:*   

> Any suggestions?

 

About the AGP stuff: the driver gives you the choice of using it's own AGP support, or the kernel's AGP support. This is usually good because some systems will only work with one or the other. The UseInternalAGPGART setting in your xorg.conf controls which one gets used. Setting it to "yes" means the driver will use it's own AGP support, "no" means it will use the kernel's AGP support. 

The DRM error can be fixed by disabling the "Device drivers -> Character devices -> Direct Rendering Manager" option in your kernel. The fglrx driver has no need for it to be enabled anyway.

----------

## NullDevice

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *NullDevice wrote:*   Any suggestions? 
> 
> The DRM error can be fixed by disabling the "Device drivers -> Character devices -> Direct Rendering Manager" option in your kernel.

 

Well, thats my problem right now. It is already disabled.  Actually it is a module. Does it really matter if its a module? The module is not loaded.

----------

## NullDevice

Now it works ! It didn't work if u compiled it as a module and the module is NOT loaded either. You gotta disable drm totally then its fine. Im racing penguins down icehills smoothly already  :Very Happy: 

Big thx   :Laughing: 

----------

